# Lister free egg share



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

I heard on the radio today about IVF and egg sharing. Needivf.co.uk - it says if suitable for egg sharing I could do it and get standard IVF free of charge minus fees £75. 

Anyone know anything about this ? Are there any hidden costs ? 

Tia x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

No, its genuine.  There are lots of clinics that offer the egg sharing scheme. The only thing you will have to pay for is the HFEA fee which is £75..  
Although the treatment is free, and the drugs, should you need any additional treatments, like ICSI, IMSI, they are not free.
Most clinics offer free egg sharing, others offer it at a reduced price. 
You do have to fit a criteria mind...
Normally the criteria is:
Be 35 or below
BMI under 30 (so are 28, some are 35)
Have reasonable AMH level (ovarian egg reserve)
Have no heriditory or genetic disorders.
Some place wont accept if you have PCOS although i know the Lister does.

Good luck x


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hiii Loopylulu,

I've had my initial appts with the Lister this week and last week and like Hope says it is true. The HFEA fee is going up in April though so if you start after that it will be £80 (this is what I was told yesterday)

My experience of the The Lister so far is brilliant if I'm honest! Yesterday myself and my partner were there for around 4 hours (which I prefer then lots of appts on different days as I live quite far away) and everyone is very nice and they give a lot of useful information. I was also very surprised as to how quickly they got my partners semen results (within 15mins). 

I believe once you are pregnant you have to stay on medication for a further 12weeks which you have to pay for yourself. I think this is one of the only things you defiantly have to have and have to pay for.

Overall I would defiantly recommend them... Good luck  xx

I would defiantly recommend The Lister


----------

